# Our new Bordeaux pup.



## stuh

New to the forum but thought I would share some pics of our new pup...hope you like.


----------



## simplysardonic

How lovely is he:001_tt1:


----------



## stuh

Cheers he is a cute little thing!


----------



## mstori

wow! he is cute!

fab pics too btw


----------



## stuh

Many thanks..


----------



## Quinzell

He's adorable!!! He's going to be a big big boy! Look at those paws!


----------



## sianrees1979

he's beautiful, what's his name


----------



## stuh

Thanks both,the vet said he will be huge also.His Dad was massive and mum was pretty big too.
His name is Dave


----------



## Snippet

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Fleur

He's gorgeous 
I'm loving his tail - looks like it's been dipped in a pot of paint 
Great name as well - Poisongirl has a Dave, great dog name.


----------



## stuh

Thanks all..apparently the tail colour will match the rest of him alot of them have slightly darker tails but as they grow it changes.


----------



## luca

so cute little puppy:001_tt1:


----------



## Spellweaver

Awww -what a cutie! :001_tt1:

Is he from show lines?


----------



## ebonymagic

Awwwwwee, how adorable is he:001_tt1:

I ve always wanted a bordeaux.


----------



## SashaXx

Wow he's gorgeous!! :001_tt1:


----------



## stuh

Thanks again for all the real nice comments.
Yes he is from very good bloodlines his dad is victor aka midnight express at Rozeldogue and his mum is daughter of champion royalred tito at emberez.


----------



## stuh

Heres a few more..and couple of him meeting my other dog who isnt too keen on him at the mo..


----------



## harrys_mum

oh i like, what a gorgeous dog, gonna be huge, but gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

OMG what a cutie :001_tt1: Im loving the one with him scratching sticking his tongue out tooooooo cute!!!:smile5:


----------



## Jackie99

Aw both your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## sianrees1979

stuh said:


> Thanks both,the vet said he will be huge also.His Dad was massive and mum was pretty big too.
> His name is Dave


i love the name dave, my little man is dai he is a mini long haired dachshund


----------



## stuh

Glad you all like him I will post plenty of pics of him as he grows.
We lost our other bordeaux earlier in the year to lymphoma poor thing wasnt even 6.. hoping we get lots of happy years from this little guy(ok not that little lol)


----------



## RockRomantic

brilliant pictures and what an beautiful puppy Dave is!


----------



## stuh

Thankyou,trying to get him still is hard work!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hes a lovely looking pup, your girls lovely too.


----------



## stuh

Cheers..hoping they become good friends eventually!!


----------



## portiaa

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


----------



## Blondie

Me thinks this pup has the cute factor in bucket loads!!:001_tt1:


----------



## stuh

Ceearott said:


> Me thinks this pup has the cute factor in bucket loads!!:001_tt1:


 Cheers think he will be quite a looker if anything like his mum or dad!


----------



## archiebaby

that is seriously one cute puppy i love the picture of his little tongue poking out


----------



## ballybee

Oh no 

My OH has been badgering me to consider getting a DDB for ages now and i kept saying no....now i'm not so sure  Dave is stunning, i love his cheeky wee face :001_tt1:

You're very lucky you live so far away  He looks like he'll grow up to be a gorgeous boy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## stuh

archiebaby said:


> that is seriously one cute puppy i love the picture of his little tongue poking out


Thanks alot...


ballybee said:


> Oh no
> 
> My OH has been badgering me to consider getting a DDB for ages now and i kept saying no....now i'm not so sure  Dave is stunning, i love his cheeky wee face :001_tt1:
> 
> You're very lucky you live so far away  He looks like he'll grow up to be a gorgeous boy :smilewinkgrin:


Cheers he is a little beauty..we werent going to get another as we lost our male bordeaux earlier this year but once you have had one its hard to not have one around.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

OOO i love bordeaux pups, so squishy  He is going to be a whopper, ive got 2 girls and they are such lovely dogs  

And i LOVE his name


----------



## Blondie

stuh said:


> Cheers think he will be quite a looker if anything like his mum or dad!


Yes, I think the DDB I handled for a friend (who chickened out when she saw me at the rottie ring, LOL!) at SKC Show last Aug is related somewhere aloong the line, she was a stunner and I qualified her for Crufts too - was well chuffed as it was the first time to handle a DDB 

I do lurve the breed :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## stuh

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> OOO i love bordeaux pups, so squishy  He is going to be a whopper, ive got 2 girls and they are such lovely dogs
> 
> And i LOVE his name


Cheers everyone says he is going to be a biggie,he was first born and biggest in the litter although doesnt mean he will be biggest adult.


Ceearott said:


> Yes, I think the DDB I handled for a friend (who chickened out when she saw me at the rottie ring, LOL!) at SKC Show last Aug is related somewhere aloong the line, she was a stunner and I qualified her for Crufts too - was well chuffed as it was the first time to handle a DDB
> 
> I do lurve the breed :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Can you remember the name?.


----------



## Blondie

Would have to dig for the name, give me a bit time, lol!


----------



## stuh

No worries.


----------



## Blondie

stuh said:


> No worries.


I think she was called Balduinos Snow Angel - but I might be wrong, lol!


----------



## emmar

OMG!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: wot a bootiful puppy :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## leoti

Awwww he is lovely and a nice pedigree behind him , will u be showing him ? I love DDB as have shown them for a year while my bitch was on maternity leave , but could never have my own


----------



## stuh

Ceearott said:


> I think she was called Balduinos Snow Angel - but I might be wrong, lol!


Doesnt ring a bell but could well be related.



emmar said:


> OMG!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: wot a bootiful puppy :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Cheers


leoti said:


> Awwww he is lovely and a nice pedigree behind him , will u be showing him ? I love DDB as have shown them for a year while my bitch was on maternity leave , but could never have my own


No intentions to show him as never done it before.He was purely brought as a pet.


----------



## stuh

Few updated pics of him,he is growing like a weed!!
Weighed in at 13.5 kilos last week.10 weeks old now


----------



## PennyH

What an adorable pup... 
I met one the other day in PAH - her name was AMY (after Amy Winehouse)

Dave and Amy - brilliant names for such cute but soon to be huge dogs!


----------



## me and my pets

He's a handsom boy. I bet he'll be huge when he's fully grown!


----------



## stuh

Cheers both,yep we reckon he will be big lad.


----------



## ballybee

awwww....he's getting big 

It doesn't help my puppy broodiness though


----------



## stuh

ballybee said:


> awwww....he's getting big
> 
> It doesn't help my puppy broodiness though


Lol you know you need one!


----------



## ballybee

stuh said:


> Lol you know you need one!


SHHH  I can't get another dog for a while but Dave isn't helping :smilewinkgrin:

Out of curiosity, when he's fully grown what sort of time will he need exercised?? I know as a pup you have to be extra careful but i have no idea how much exercise an adult needs (all for future reference  )


----------



## stuh

They don't need huge amounts. Couple of walks a day would be fine.


----------



## ballybee

stuh said:


> They don't need huge amounts. Couple of walks a day would be fine.


Tummel gets about 1-2 hours a day(usually a couple of walks and some time playing in the garden) so a ddb would fit in fine here 

We do have the occasional extra long walk such as afternoons at the beach, days fishing etc but theres plenty of time for Tummel to sit and have a break(not that he does often), the longest day we've had so far was the scone game fair, we were there from 9am to 6pm, probably 3 hours of that was stationary through things like sitting watching events/waiting for OH to come away from stalls/ eating etc and we had an hour in the middle of the day where we sat under a tree and relaxed(saw a neopolitan mastiff...cheesy peeps what a beast!!!) then another hour spent playing in the river Tay with the dogs(we were with OH's friend and Tummels best friend Keiller) so they could cool down :smilewinkgrin: So we actually spent about 4-5 hours letting the dogs rest(we actually left the fair at 5...but stood in the car parking field and chatted while Tummel and Keiller played). Saw everything from pugs to the neo mastiff to huskies...no DDB though  i'll bet they were all there on the Friday 

I think....you should just send me Dave  Then i wouldn't be so puppy broody anymore!!!


----------



## stuh

Would love to let you have him but sadly your to far away lol


----------



## ballybee

stuh said:


> Would love to let you have him but sadly your to far away lol


awww bummer!!!  We drove past a DDB in a garden tonight...typical me i wasn't even looking but my OH saw it and almost had a heart attack he was so chuffed


----------



## stuh

Lol... they are certainly eye catching dogs!


----------



## FionaS

Oh so beautiful! I just want to smoosh that lovely face!


----------



## stuh

cheers it's quite smooshable!


----------



## Verity

Totally adorable and such an expressive face....must melt the hardest of hearts


----------



## stuh

Cheers verity. Yeah he certainly does that!


----------



## catseyes

He is sooooo gorgeous - there is one that lives down our road and he's a bruiser but the biggest softy - just one with a head like a basketball!!


----------



## stuh

Thanks..they usually are big old gentle giants.They have a lovely nature.


----------



## Blondie

stuh said:


> Few updated pics of him,he is growing like a weed!!
> Weighed in at 13.5 kilos last week.10 weeks old now


I cant believe I missed these pics!!! How smoochable is that puppy????:001_tt1:


----------



## slakey

Aww he's a lil porker


----------



## stuh

Thanks Ceearott,Slakey he loves his food which is a nice change as our other one was a really fussy feeder.


----------



## ballybee

Ceearott said:


> I cant believe I missed these pics!!! How smoochable is that puppy????:001_tt1:


You can't have him...i've got dibs


----------

